# Walnut Valet



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

Here's the latest. Nothing as big or impressive as my last project, some scrap from the buffet, but fun none-the-less. Also, my first attempt at a blog, so I don't have to keep posting the same stuff at the different forums I frequent. You can find more info there.

Enjoy.

Click Here for Blog


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Very nice, fit for a King.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Kool rprice.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

That looks great, would love to see more pics and maybe a write up on how you did what. BTW, I'm a push over for anything walnut!!


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

very good looking valet, as i have found on this site there is a lot of experence and novice workers, and they are all made welcome. great set of photos


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The front is some really nice wood. Good job.
Jerry; click on the blog link.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

nice,, I like how you used a round nose bit to make compartments! And I have an idea for a charging station also. Might take some of your methods! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Rob: very nice job, been wanting to make for a while now but cant seem to get around to it. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

xplorx4 said:


> That looks great, would love to see more pics and maybe a write up on how you did what.


Check the blog.

I love walnut, although my next project will introduce me to maple, with a walnut inlay of course...


----------



## wrestlingstud13 (Feb 26, 2009)

very nicely made!


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Can you add more images, please? It looks great!


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm acutally working on some Picasa pages, the whole blog thing is not well suited for images and space is limited, plus building the pages is a pain. Once I get the Picasa up and running I'm going to try and get all my projects in one place.


----------



## Aparelo (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks, very nice blog!


----------

